# Considering Genie



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

Can someone link me to how it is wired. Moving to new house and need to add whatever genie needs.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

We'd need some more info for a precise answer, would it be in addition to current boxes or replacement and replacement for what. If you get it from DirecTV, the installer will do everything needed to upgrade you to SWM.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

I will return all three DVRs and start over in new house with Genie.I will have a TV in the Great room on a over the fire place and all of the other components like DVD , Receiver will also be in the GR. I will have another TV in an office with my iMac. I need to tell the Low Voltage guy what to put in each room.
BTW: I will be using Xfinity for hi speed internet. Don't know where to put it since I will need an Ethernet cable.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

You simply need one RG 6 to each TV. 

How are you wiring the house? Is everything running from a central location? Will you have a wiring closet containing your router and modem?

If so, the best setup is this:

Coax from the dish runs to that wiring closet. Home run a coax from every TV location to that wiring closet. Then, you can put your power inserter, a CCK (connects your coax network to your ethernet network) and a splitter in the wiring closet.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

JosephB said:


> You simply need one RG 6 to each TV.
> 
> How are you wiring the house? Is everything running from a central location? Will you have a wiring closet containing your router and modem?
> 
> ...


All of the connections will be in the closet as you said. Is RG 6 a coax cable? What is a CCK ? Also if there is a router and a modem in that closet,what happens to my Xfinity box?


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

420benz said:


> All of the connections will be in the closet as you said. Is RG 6 a coax cable? What is a CCK ? Also if there is a router and a modem in that closet,what happens to my Xfinity box?


Yes, RG6 = coax. So, a coax drop to every TV location that runs back to the closet. Each TV will need to connect to a DirecTV SWM Green label splitter. SWM requires a power supply, I'd put that in the wiring closet as well. If you have 3 TVs, this means a 4 port splitter (3 TVS + one output used in the closet for the PI/CCK). Then just one coax from the wiring closet out to your dish.

The CCK = Cinema Connection Kit. It's just a little box with a coax and ethernet connection on it, and bridges your coax network to your ethernet network. This gives all of your receivers an internet connection.

Important note: You cannot piggyback OTA or Cable TV on your DirecTV coax, so if you plan to have additional TV services like OTA signals at your TVs, you'll need a second coax drop to each TV. If you're only going to use DirecTV, then that isn't important.

Not sure what you mean by Xfinity box. I don't have Comcast so I don't know what they are referring to. I thought Xfinity was their TV service? Are you also going to have Comcast TV service?


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

JosephB said:


> Yes, RG6 = coax. So, a coax drop to every TV location that runs back to the closet. Each TV will need to connect to a DirecTV SWM Green label splitter. SWM requires a power supply, I'd put that in the wiring closet as well. If you have 3 TVs, this means a 4 port splitter (3 TVS + one output used in the closet for the PI/CCK). Then just one coax from the wiring closet out to your dish.
> 
> The CCK = Cinema Connection Kit. It's just a little box with a coax and ethernet connection on it, and bridges your coax network to your ethernet network. This gives all of your receivers an internet connection.
> 
> ...


Will Direct TV supply the SWM and the CCK?
I have an Zfinity Router/ Modem Combo box for high speed internet which I pay for monthly.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If DirecTV does the install, they will install the SWM equipment. You say the DVRs are going back, if you're keeping the SD receivers, they will be swapped for D12s. The D12 is SWM compatible but not Whole Home compatible.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> If DirecTV does the install, they will install the SWM equipment. You say the DVRs are going back, if you're keeping the SD receivers, they will be swapped for D12s. The D12 is SWM compatible but not Whole Home compatible.


I only have 3 HD DVRs that I will be sending back. What about the Xfinity Hi Speed Internet modem?


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

420benz said:


> Will Direct TV supply the SWM and the CCK?
> I have an Zfinity Router/ Modem Combo box for high speed internet which I pay for monthly.


Yes, DirecTV will supply the SWM, power inserter, and the CCK. Normally the PI and the CCK are installed wherever the Genie server is located, but you can (and I suggest you do) have them install those two items in the wiring closet.

The Xfinity box you are talking about serves as your modem/router, so in my original post, substitute "xfinity box" for "modem and router"


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a Samsung Smart TV. We watch Netflix and and listen to Pandora Radio. Since the computer is 50ft away do I need to connect an Ethernet cable from the computer to the TV?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

420benz said:


> I have a Samsung Smart TV. We watch Netflix and and listen to Pandora Radio. Since the computer is 50ft away do I need to connect an Ethernet cable from the computer to the TV?


If the TV has WiFi built in you can use that, otherwise you need an ethernet cable to the TV from the router (this would be preferred over WiFi)


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

420benz said:


> I have a Samsung Smart TV. We watch Netflix and and listen to Pandora Radio. Since the computer is 50ft away do I need to connect an Ethernet cable from the computer to the TV?


Yes, that functionality is completely independent of the DirecTV install, though.

I've attached a crude diagram of how I would suggest you do it. Everything inside the red box would be inside your wiring closet. Basically, you need two runs of RG-6 coax from outside your house to the wiring closet (one for Comcast internet, one for your DirecTV dish) and then you need at least one RG-6 coax from your wiring closet to each TV location. Then, you need one Cat5/6 Ethernet cable from the wiring closet to each "smart TV" location plus any other internet locations such as desktop computers.

Blue lines = cat5/6 ethernet
Black lines = RG-6 coax
Inside the red box = inside your wiring closet


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

Will I need to hard wire anything to have all of my equipment work? If not then you guys just saved me a bunch of money.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

420benz said:


> Will I need to hard wire anything to have all of my equipment work? If not then you guys just saved me a bunch of money.


What do you mean? You will need to have those lines described run to each TV location.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

Sorry I must have posted without seeing your posts.
OK I think I got it. Does this mean that the main TV will be viewed via coax?


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

420benz said:


> Sorry I must have posted without seeing your posts.
> OK I think I got it. Does this mean that the main TV will be viewed via coax?


Not sure you've understood my posts. Every TV needs a coax run back to a splitter that will then connect to the dish.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

JosephB said:


> Not sure you've understood my posts. Every TV needs a coax run back to a splitter that will then connect to the dish.[/quote
> I understand what you guys said but will the quality of the picture not be as good as if I were using an HDMI cable?


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

Does the main Genie box have an HDMI outlet?


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

420benz said:


> JosephB said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure you've understood my posts. Every TV needs a coax run back to a splitter that will then connect to the dish.[/quote
> ...


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

420benz said:


> Does the main Genie box have an HDMI outlet?


Yes. The Genie server serves as a receiver for one TV. It is not only a server that you hide away somewhere. It connects to your first TV via HDMI.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

If your building a house I would not wire it or something specific. I'd jut wire it for anything and make it versatile. 

IMHO.... This means a minimum of...

Five rg6 from outside where any dish and ota antenna my go to the central closet. 

One rg6 and one cat6 line from the closet to the outside of the building where a cable provider and phone provider might come in. And it's one set for each possible provider you never know who's gonna have a better deal or better service 5 years down the road. 

Three RG6 coax lines and two cat6 lines to every possible major TV location in the house. 

Then one rg6 and one cat6 line to every other room in the house. 

And any room that can be configured multiple ways and has things on opposite sides of doorways I'd run one set of lines to each side of the room.

Double everything in office.


If money is no object I would do..... (and realistically with the price of cable it's all about labor cost not material cost at this point)

Five RG6 and two cat6 lines to every major TV location.

Two Rg6 and 2 cat6 lines to every other room. 

One rg6 and one cat6 to bathrooms. 

Remember cat6 can be used for phone as well as Internet. And call me crazy but I still like the option of going to over the air antenna everywhere for not only TV but also radio.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

The light just went on.Thanks for hanging in there.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks guys for all of your help. I think I got it now.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

420benz said:


> I only have 3 HD DVRs that I will be sending back. What about the Xfinity Hi Speed Internet modem?


Ok, your signature still had the D11's listed for equipment.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If the house is under construction (sounds like that is the case), I would STRONGLY recommend running extra coax. It is so much cheaper and easier to do it now than after finishing is done. Run a coax (and ethernet) to every room. Run two to large rooms (opposite walls) where there is a possibility of rearranging furniture in the future.

If possible, run a conduit from your central wiring location to the outside of the house for connections to both the dish (for DirecTV) and to whatever (for your internet feed). If you can't do conduit, run 5 coax.

All of the coax should be solid copper core RG6.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Coax isn't the answer to the future of media distribution so I wouldn't go overboard on it.

It isn't necessary for the inside plant to be solid copper. That's really only necessary for the run to the dish (of which there will almost certainly be just one in this instance).

The secret is having plenty of power outlets where the lines home run to so you can have your modem, router, Ethernet switch and all the other goodies powered.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Coax isn't the answer to the future of media distribution so I wouldn't go overboard on it.

It isn't necessary for the inside plant to be solid copper. That's really only necessary for the run to the dish (of which there will almost certainly be just one in this instance).

The secret is having plenty of power outlets where the lines home run to so you can have your modem, router, Ethernet switch and all the other goodies powered.


When your building a house and its easy and cheap to so you run solo copper core rg6 and you run extra coax. Coax will have a home in houses for longer then we will all be alive. You also run cat6 next to it and cover all your bases. All this new tech and what do the companies keep using for Whole Home Service? Coax!!!!! It's not going anywhere and is being used in newer ways all the time.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

harsh said:


> Coax isn't the answer to the future of media distribution so I wouldn't go overboard on it.
> 
> It isn't necessary for the inside plant to be solid copper. That's really only necessary for the run to the dish (of which there will almost certainly be just one in this instance).
> 
> The secret is having plenty of power outlets where the lines home run to so you can have your modem, router, Ethernet switch and all the other goodies powered.


He's going to need coax, at least one drop, at each TV. I wouldn't run 4 or 5 to every TV, but he must run at least one, and I'd run two. No coax at a TV is not an option if he's going to subscribe to DirecTV.


----------



## DB Stalker (Aug 22, 2013)

I only have 3 HD DVRs that I will be sending back. What about the Xfinity Hi Speed Internet modem?
any special reason you're sending them back? The cost of having a mini and the cost of having an HDDVR are identical, and as far as I'm concerned, the only upside to the mini is the more compact size and the lower power use. The are a lot more substantial disadvantages to replacing an HDDVR with a mini.

Sent from my XT907 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Not necessarily. If he has 3 HD DVRs and a Genie, he's going to need 11 SWM channels. This complicates wiring significantly. And, not everyone wants 4 separate to-do lists. Using HD DVRs as Genie clients is not a universally better solution.


----------



## DB Stalker (Aug 22, 2013)

With a brand new house, the only thing he'd need to worry about is having 4 lines in from the dish instead of 1 (and most people are recommending that for him anyway). The rest of the "complicated" stuff would be taken care of by his technician. As far as complaining about having multiple playlists to maintain... That's like complaining about being too well endowed. I stand by my original statement. The are a lot more substantial disadvantages to replacing an HDDVR with a mini.



#)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> Coax isn't the answer to the future of media distribution so I wouldn't go overboard on it.


There is a reason why coax is still being used today and will be use tomorrow. It is cheap (compared to other alternatives), durable and most important, very easy to install.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

I think I should clear something up here. True I am building a new house But the builder(Pulte) will not allow me to install anything. The Low Voltage Wiring is done by a Pulte employee as per my specs.
Price for an additional coax is 110.00.
Price for an additional cat6 is 110.00.
That is why I am here so you guys can tell me how to save money by using the least amount of cable.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow, what a scam.

The absolute minimum would be a coax to each TV location, and no more. I would do 1 coax and 1 cat6 to each location. Note that this will preclude using OTA, but you haven't mentioned it so I suppose that's not important to you.

There's not really any need to do more than one coax to each TV location because all providers can service a TV with one wire--cable, Dish Network, DirecTV, FiOS, and U-Verse all just need a single coax drop. The Cat 6 is for future proofing and for things like Netflix, and while costly is probably the best investment you can make.

Where is the wiring closet, and how are they handling running cables from outside to inside your house?

If you are going to have 8 or less DirecTV tuners, you only need one wire for DirecTV coming into the house plus one wire for Comcast. If you plan to have more than 8 DirecTV tuners, for best flexibility you'll need 4 wires from the dish into your wiring closet + the one for Comcast.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

420benz said:


> I think I should clear something up here. True I am building a new house But the builder(Pulte) will not allow me to install anything. The Low Voltage Wiring is done by a Pulte employee as per my specs.
> Price for an additional coax is 110.00.
> Price for an additional cat6 is 110.00.
> That is why I am here so you guys can tell me how to save money by using the least amount of cable.


Well in that case Id run two coax to the main tv and two to the office in case you end up with a modem in there and tv (I'd put the modem and router in the wiring closet if possible) and then one to each room that you might put a tv in. And this may sound weird, but I'd run one coax and one cat6 line to whatever room is central to your whole house as well. This way you can always put a access point for wifi in the house centrally located as well as a wireless video bridge for a wifi genie mini if you decide to put a tv in a room you Didn't put coax too. (Maybe a close I. The middle if the house on a second floor). This assumes your house isn't giant. I'd love to see plans I always enjoy seeing new house floor plans.

And yeah make sure you have four but id put five to the outside if the house if they won't put in a good sized conduit for that.

So you say additional. What do they actually run for you?

Oh and one other thing I would do, run an extra cat6 line to where ever you think you'd put the main base station for a phone. It will allow you to set a vonage or ooma device there and charge all the other phone lines in the house from it at the same time. And go ooma its so nice, if you want a home phone! 

So assuming they will run you one coax and one cat6 line everywhere anyway, in total I'm suggesting one extra cat6 line and two extra coax lines inside, and then up to five extra for your sat dish ( you need to have at least one coax deducted for cable and four for sat and I'd run an extra to the dish for an antenna just in case. ). I'd assume they would include one run for cable and one for sat, to the outside f the house. (They should run four or free for sat to the outside, but I bet they don't. .). So a total of seven runs extra.

So an extra 770 which is ridiculous but well worth it in the total cost of your house for having every option available to you. At least IMHO.

However I'd still run two more above that as I suggested to a central location if no other run hits a central location for a wifi access point already. One coax one cat. Still under 1k though.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

JosephB said:


> He's going to need coax, at least one drop, at each TV. I wouldn't run 4 or 5 to every TV, but he must run at least one, and I'd run two. No coax at a TV is not an option if he's going to subscribe to DirecTV.


If a TV with RVU is the plan, coax is the long way around.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> Coax!!!!! It's not going anywhere and is being used in newer ways all the time.


If coax is so awesome now and in the foreseeable future, why hasn't anyone delivered a TV or media player that features MoCA? You would think that RVU TVs at least would feature DECA if not the full palette of MoCA. All Smart TVs, Blu-ray players and media streamers need Internet access and the only common denominator is Ethernet with a good sprinkling of Wi-fi. I daresay the CE industry sees things differently than you do.

Imagine a world where you could get away without multiple media converters/adapters and the associated wall warts and power bricks bristling behind your TV.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

If coax is so awesome now and in the foreseeable future, why hasn't anyone delivered a TV or media player that features MoCA? You would think that RVU TVs at least would feature DECA if not the full palette of MoCA. All Smart TVs, Blu-ray players and media streamers need Internet access and the only common denominator is Ethernet with a good sprinkling of Wi-fi. I daresay the CE industry sees things differently than you do.

Imagine a world where you could get away without multiple media converters/adapters and the associated wall warts and power bricks bristling behind your TV.
because not everybody is on the MoCA bandwagon. and even if RVU TVs or other devices supported MoCA, it will be no use for DirecTV equipment as DirecTV uses different frequencies


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BAF (Jul 16, 2008)

Not advocating, just asking: given the install prices, would it be more cost effective to run conduit to wherever wiring might be wanted in the future, then pull whatever cables when actually needed?


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

harsh said:


> If a TV with RVU is the plan, coax is the long way around.


This is the first post in this thread that mentioned a TV with built in RVU. Things like Roku, sure, obviously need Ethernet and is why I said he should have an Ethernet drop at each TV. However broadcast TV services all currently require coax, and for the foreseeable future will require coax. DirecTV's officially supported path is coax, and the OP did not say anything about using RVU enabled TVs. Quite the contrary, several people have encouraged him to get HD DVRs instead of Genie clients which would require a coax drop at each TV. And, cable and Dish both require coax so if he thinks that he might ever change providers, he'll wish he had that RG-6 in the wall


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

harsh said:


> If coax is so awesome now and in the foreseeable future, why hasn't anyone delivered a TV or media player that features MoCA? You would think that RVU TVs at least would feature DECA if not the full palette of MoCA. All Smart TVs, Blu-ray players and media streamers need Internet access and the only common denominator is Ethernet with a good sprinkling of Wi-fi. I daresay the CE industry sees things differently than you do.
> 
> Imagine a world where you could get away without multiple media converters/adapters and the associated wall warts and power bricks bristling behind your TV.


You mean like how TiVo and FIOS are using coax for Whole Home Service and TiVo is using moca Of some sort I believe and maybe even Verizon?

And wait what provider isn't using coax right now for their system? Other than att.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I moved in to an older home that had been extensively remodeled but lacked coax and cat(x) cabling. At the time a single coax line using diplexers could carry my DirectTV and my OTA signals so I invested in that with a single double coax in my big room (for a DVR should I ever want such a contraption). It cost big money to have a local low voltage electrician set this up along with the LAN.

2 years later DirectTV changed their technology opening up waay more HD but I could no longer diplex the OTA signals. Big money again to carve out an OTA "network" separate from the satellite network this time I had 4 locations set up for DVRs and bought one, two, three, four.

Then SWiM was introduced which in order to use DECA still required a separate terrestrial network but I could get more DVRs (and there was much rejoicing) again big money (my home is massive and I refuse to force a flat rate installer to lose his shirt (or me quality of the install) because its such a beast.) I've invested a LOT in keeping up with the technology changes. and now that I have the wiring in place I can maintain my own "head end" where it all converges myself.

I have outlined this all for you as a way to advise you that things have a way of changing and now with the up front costs being less than fishing later. . . I maintain terrestrial (OTA) for FM and for SAT outage periods and therefore a separate set of drops from the SAT lines is to me is a requirement. Having second coax drops for the SAT feeds has empowered me to experiment with new equipment while still maintaining older tried and true stuff in the room. Also in one case it allowed me to fail over to the second line when I had a fitting failure issue on the primary.

I would advise 3 coax drops in key rooms (family, living, perhaps master BR) and 2 in all others (one for SAT and the other OTA). Then put Cat6 in to all those spots too. You can use desktop or work group switches off these points to add multiple devices. You might map out in your home places where wireless access points would be good and run a second CAT6 to them, I've been using the switches for that with no issues.

Anyhow as technology emerges (or you abandon this provider and move to "X") it would be nice not to have to re-invest in your infrastructure.

Don "just advise from a man who says anything worth doing is worth doing to excess" Bolton



420benz said:


> I think I should clear something up here. True I am building a new house But the builder(Pulte) will not allow me to install anything. The Low Voltage Wiring is done by a Pulte employee as per my specs.
> Price for an additional coax is 110.00.
> Price for an additional cat6 is 110.00.
> That is why I am here so you guys can tell me how to save money by using the least amount of cable.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> You mean like how TiVo and FIOS are using coax for Whole Home Service and TiVo is using moca Of some sort I believe and maybe even Verizon? And wait what provider isn't using coax right now for their system? Other than att.


AT&T uses coax. My mother just got U-Verse and their gateway was in a bedroom and their main TV in the living room only has a coax connection. It may be MoCA and IP based, but every single major TV provider provides TV over coax. Heck, even the Google Fiber TV box has a coax jack on it (though I'm not sure if that is for output to the TV or for distribution from the gateway)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> because not everybody is on the MoCA bandwagon. and even if RVU TVs or other devices supported MoCA, it will be no use for DirecTV equipment as DirecTV uses different frequencies


For those who just fell off the turnip truck: Those "different frequencies" are part of the MoCA 1.1 extensions.

Here's a press release bragging up DIRECTV's deployment of MoCA technology.

http://www.mocalliance.org/news/pr_100420_MoCA_adds_Mid_RF_Frequencies_to_MoCA_1.1.php


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> And wait what provider isn't using coax right now for their system? Other than att.


You were touting the application of coax in the future. Right now is not the future.

IIRC, some of the FTTH carriers currently bring Ethernet in for the computerly stuff.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> For those who just fell off the turnip truck: Those "different frequencies" are part of the MoCA 1.1 extensions.
> 
> Here's a press release bragging up DIRECTV's deployment of MoCA technology.
> 
> http://www.mocalliance.org/news/pr_100420_MoCA_adds_Mid_RF_Frequencies_to_MoCA_1.1.php


your link just proves my point. here is an excerpt from your link

MoCA 1.1 specification for satellite operators. MoCA operating frequencies now cover 500 to 1500 MHz, from the current 850 - 1500 MHz range.

AFAIK, Samsung neither SonY (current RVU TV manufacturers) are not "satellite operators"


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> AFAIK, Samsung neither SonY (current RVU TV manufacturers) are not "satellite operators"


If you're going to go out of your way to build something to work with a satellite operator's STB, shouldn't they be plug compatible?


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

harsh said:


> If you're going to go out of your way to build something to work with a satellite operator's STB, shouldn't they be plug compatible?


Rvu is bigger than just DirecTV. Right now they're the only provider with equipment that generates Rvu interfaces, but that could and will likely change in the future. DirecTV has a solution for converting MoCA to Ethernet, and putting in hardware that will hardly be used adds significant cost to every single TV sold. Personally, as someone who owns an Rvu-enabled Samsung TV but not using the Rvu functionality, I'm glad I didn't have to pay for DECA hardware in the set.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

JosephB said:


> Rvu is bigger than just DirecTV. Right now they're th Personally, as someone who owns an Rvu-enabled Samsung TV but not using the Rvu functionality, I'm glad I didn't have to pay for DECA hardware in the set.


Exactly. well said!

This is the same "issue" with me, I don't use my TV's OTA tuner, or its composite input, but yet I had to pay for its OTA tuner and its comb filter. just in case someone who buys these TVs mint need to use these "features"


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> If you're going to go out of your way to build something to work with a satellite operator's STB, shouldn't they be plug compatible?


SO then if you have cable service and you buy these TV.s, you need to pay for something you are NOT going to use????? Good point! naahhh


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You were touting the application of coax in the future. Right now is not the future.

IIRC, some of the FTTH carriers currently bring Ethernet in for the computerly stuff.


And I stand by it. Ethernet everywhere is still
To difficult in general than coax. You aren't going to see every house in the country required to Ethernet just to get rid of coax in the next 50 years.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

and the fact that anything that has to do with ethernet is waaaay more expensive than coax.


----------



## DB Stalker (Aug 22, 2013)

The future is now. The present is past.
Now where the hell is my jetpack?

#)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

JosephB said:


> Rvu is bigger than just DirecTV. Right now they're the only provider with equipment that generates Rvu interfaces, but that could and will likely change in the future.


DIRECTV hasn't yet produced a certified RVU server and the HR34 is fast approaching its second anniversary. The other RVU alliance media partner is SKY and I suspect that has more to do with DIRECTV LA than any of their European operations.


> DirecTV has a solution for converting MoCA to Ethernet, and putting in hardware that will hardly be used adds significant cost to every single TV sold.


MoCA adoption is considerably wider than that of RVU. One problem with MoCA is that it has a relatively high power consumption that may make the outfitted equipment look bad in side-by-side comparisons. The hardware cost was supposed to be just north of $10 but the marketing cost of adding another few watts to the power consumption figures will likely be greater. The power consumption of an HR20-3 goes up by 15-20% when a DECA adapter is added.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> and the fact that anything that has to do with ethernet is waaaay more expensive than coax.


Poppycock!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> Poppycock!


really? so a SWM 2 way splitter is cheaper than a ethernet switch&#8230;


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

harsh said:


> . The power consumption of an HR20-3 goes up by 15-20% when a DECA adapter is added.


If you had a HR20-3 (which you don't and doesn't exist) you'd realize that you missed the increase in power consumption by a factor of 3 or more. Adding a DECA to any HR20 adds about 1.5 watts to 30.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dennisj00 said:


> If you had a HR20-3 (which you don't and doesn't exist) you'd realize that you missed the increase in power consumption by a factor of 3 or more.


I used the shorthand HR20-3 to represent the HR2x models that don't have DECA built in.


> Adding a DECA to any HR20 adds about 1.5 watts to 30.


The original DECA power adapter (PS18DER0) used with the HR20-100 was rated at 6.5 watts.

Someone on another forum measured the DECA II adapter at 3 watts using a Kill-a-Watt.

The WCCK consumes 18 watts.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

harsh said:


> I used the shorthand HR20-3 to represent the HR2x models that don't have DECA built in.The original DECA power adapter (PS18DER0) used with the HR20-100 was rated at 6.5 watts.
> 
> Someone on another forum measured the DECA II adapter at 3 watts using a Kill-a-Watt.
> 
> The WCCK consumes 18 watts.


How was the PS-18 ("blue" colored) adapter ever actually "used," at least commonly, with the HR20-100?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

harsh said:


> The WCCK consumes 18 watts.


My WCCK measures 10-11 watts with wifi on.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

just got Genie with 2 genie MINI's installed. its pretty cool so far


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

This is my floor plan.
Main TV over the Fire Place in the GR.. All other stuff like CD Player,Receiver etc. will be on the side wall in GR. TV and Computer in the Office (Library). All main wiring will be in the BB closet by the builder.


----------

